# If Sauron Won The War Of The Ring



## John stefan (Nov 20, 2020)

If Sauron won the war of the ring would the Valar and Eru have abandoned The Free People Of Middle Earth to their fate? or would they have intervened? if yes why and how? if no why?


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 20, 2020)

The Valar last intervened directly in Middle-earth in full power (not even that) at the end of the First Age to overthrow Morgoth.
When Númenor attacked Valinor, they handed back their authority to Eru, and the Undying Lands were removed (however one is to imagine this) from being physically in Middle-earth; probably also to eliminate any possible repeat by any non-Elves in the future, remove the temptation, so to speak.

So I would think no direct intervention in Middle-earth by the Valar would occur again. But Gandalf's being sent back as The White has been widely interpreted as a direct intercession by Eru, if not directly in Middle-earth, except to send him back. So I would think that only some other direct intercession by Eru (though I simply can't guess what that would be) would follow on Sauron's victory.

But this is very much fanfic (or alternative-world role-play) territory. JRRT made it a very close call, against seemingly impossible odds. But I'm pretty certain Sauron winning would never have taken place in *his *Middle-earth.
One could, if one liked, deduce this from other writings, though most of them are only to be found in the twelve-volume "History of Middle-earth". The bit of the Music of the Ainur being fate to practically all but humans, if I got that right (I'm not betting any sums ...) So Sauron's downfall could very well already have been foreseen in that music. That ominous "Second Prophecy of Mandos" even deals with events at the end of the world, unknown ages in the future of the Third / Fourth Age. So while the Valar may have been in the dark about much if not all of the future of Men (and to a degree Elves), Námo Mandos and Manwë could have been in the picture, I would think, about the fate of their own kind, be it Sauron, Saruman, Gandalf, Radagast and those two blue wizards (and the Balrog of Moria?).


----------

